

Ask HN: Built a site with established competitors for SEO. What to do? - nicholas73

Hello, I built a sudoku webapp with SEO being the last thing I considered.  This is because I wanted to learn how to build apps and also have assurance there was demand for it.<p>Months after completion the site still has few visitors (~20 per day, mostly from one referral link I managed to get).  It&#x27;s hopelessly invisible from Google due to established sudoku sites and that it has few keywords due to being an app.<p>I created a widget for others to add puzzles to their sites with only a few takers.<p>Posting the link around the internet brings some visitors but nothing sticks.<p>What would you do in this situation to get this site on the first page of Google?  Or do I have a hopeless chicken and egg scenario?<p>I believe my site is at least a good as the others - it&#x27;s just that without Google traffic I can&#x27;t reach critical mass.  Sharing via FB and Twitter just doesn&#x27;t happen often enough.<p>Thanks.
======
smartwater
You don't have a sales or signup funnel of any kind. Don't just drop users
into the heart of your app. What if they don't know what Sudoku is or how to
play it? They will just leave.

When you signup for World of Warcraft or League of Legends, two of the most
popular games in the world, do they just dump you into a game? Nope. They
gradually help you engage with the game while simultaneously teaching you what
you need to know along the way. By the time a user reaches the end of their
funnel and gains a few levels or achievements, they are addicted and will come
back on their own.

Getting a funnel right is extremely difficult, but worth the effort.

------
nicholas73
Clickable: [http://www.sudokuisland.com](http://www.sudokuisland.com) Widget:
[http://www.sudokuisland.com/widget](http://www.sudokuisland.com/widget)

#1 and #2 on Google: [http://websudoku.com](http://websudoku.com)
[http://sudokukingdom.com](http://sudokukingdom.com)

~~~
heyalexej
Google needs text to know what your website is all about. You should write a
comprehensive piece of content for your main keyword(s) and place it on the
front page. If you're worried about your UI/UX you can use some tricks to
"hide" some of the content. Here is an example of what I'm talking about:
[http://smartdrugsmarts.com/](http://smartdrugsmarts.com/) ("read more" button
at the bottom). Works like a charm.

------
AznHisoka
"I believe my site is at least a good as the others"

But they were there before you. Which means you not only need to be as good as
them.. you need to be twice, or 3 times BETTER than them.

